# My new boyfriend...



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Luckily my husband doesn't get jealous that I have a new boyfriend!
Going on 5yrs, 15hh, and sweet like a puppy!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

I love red roans.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww... what are his stats?


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

wow
hes pretty.
love his markings.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

red roan appaloosa
15hh
going on 5 yr next month
i ride western, contemplating doing western pleasure...not sure yet. I have only begun riding several months ago and never even though about competing until recently after talking with my instructor..
he has THE BEST personality!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's a pretty boy!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

OH HES A HOTTIE!!! lol hes a cute boyyy


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Very cute boyfriend! He's a hottie! Love his hiar color! I'm a sucker for red heads! 

(the last part is true, my hubby is a red head!)


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

very pretty! i love the title of you're new boyfriend hehehe, it's so true isnt it lol!

more pics when you get some!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

My husband actually dubbed him my boyfriend! You should see the looks we get when we are out and he asks if I am going later to see my boyfriend!




























He is a rather young horse for my first, but we are doing great together!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww he's gorgeous; what a hottie.  LOL!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

hahahaha! he is a little bit on the hairy side!


----------

